
Can multi-cloud Kubernetes platforms make infrastructure prices comparable? - mduett
https://medium.com/runacapital/can-multi-cloud-kubernetes-platforms-make-infrastructure-prices-comparable-4b76f6933ec7
======
bg24
If you meant the management platforms (ex. Rancher) for multi-cloud clusters,
it depends.

Infrastructure costs are x% (<20%?) of the e2e cost to run a business. As you
go to multi cloud, you have to plan for operationalization, enablement,
support plans. Then the business apps need to talk to cloud, internet and on-
prem resources. Unless planned properly, you stand to run into issues that may
take more time to troubleshoot.

Infrastructure prices are already comparable. How you use it matters. Someone
may be using 10 instances of m5-xlarge at 10% utilization for example. Someone
else may have automation in place to scale down the infrastructure and pay 70%
less. Someone may decide to use non-optimal sizes of node instances, thereby
causing numerous pod evictions and keep growing the cluster size on instance
count. Someone else may just use the right type of instances for efficient
binpacking.

How you use the infrastructure matter.

------
znpy
No, because bandwidth can be a huge part of the bill and that falls outside of
kubernetes operating scope.

